

Deploy Octopress, the right way - abahlo
http://arne.me/blog/2013/09/28/deploy-octopress-via-git/

======
irickt
From his repo:
[https://github.com/abahlo/arne.me/blob/master/source/_posts/...](https://github.com/abahlo/arne.me/blob/master/source/_posts/2013-09-28-deploy-
octopress-the-right-way.markdown)

------
Dystopian
I'm gonna up-vote for irony because the site's currently 404ing for me (jk
guys, happens to the best of our personal sites).

